# I give you, the MAGPLUNGER74!



## Flakey (Apr 8, 2006)

So i was really bored, so i ripped apart a thor 15mcp and mounted it on the top of my mag74 6D maglight mod. I had to cut the threads in half to get the bulb to focus properly! so whats the point you might ask? whell believe it or not this 6d monstrosity is MUCH eiser to use and carry than the THOR host and the fact that the bulb has a smaller filiment means that this things focus is REALLLLY tight, its like a freaking laser beam! anyway, its great fun and i think everyone can see why i called it the magPLUNGER74! lol








This next shot is of a sign that is illuminated by the light from 150 feet away. perfectly legible, actually pretty bright!





shot of the potted welch allyn 1274 bulb in the big reflector =)






Magplunger74





standard reflector sized mag74 







OH what fun this thing is, good old fashioned flashaholic hijinks =)


----------



## atm (Apr 8, 2006)

:lolsign: 

Very cool Flakey!





That is one tight spot! Now all it needs is a keychain attachment and you have the perfect EDC!

Andrew


----------



## Delvance (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm speechless! Flakey, you have flashaholism so bad there's simply no cure, ever lol.

Very creative Flakey, and quite cool too. Have you tried to measure the lux on it yet ?


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 8, 2006)

MagPlunger - I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Apr 8, 2006)

When I read your thread's title, I thought nothing I would experience today would make me laugh harder. Then I saw the photo!


----------



## chimo (Apr 8, 2006)

This will create a new EDC category. Now all you have to do is find the perfect holster.


----------



## Robban (Apr 8, 2006)

chimo said:


> This will create a new EDC category. Now all you have to do is find the perfect holster.


Nah, just remove the lens and you can wear it as a hat


----------



## KevinL (Apr 8, 2006)

I was just wondering how you'd managed to mod a toilet plunger into a light, but this is fantastic!!

If you want even more throw, try a HID bulb, or one of them Pelican bulbs - fits great with any 6-cell NiMH light.


----------



## Meduza (Apr 8, 2006)

yeah, a 50w HID bulb is whats needed in that Mag,


----------



## Navck (Apr 8, 2006)

There was talk about "overly huge reflectors" earlier, and someone said they had a *18 INCH *reflector... We're closing in on that number.


----------



## igabo (Apr 8, 2006)

Now that is a reason to get a 6D mag.


----------



## RoyJ (Apr 8, 2006)

I wanna see the looks you get when walking down the street with that thing!


----------



## Flakey (Apr 8, 2006)

believe it or not, most people TOTALLY ignore it. ill say "How are you doing tonight" they will respond "oh, good thank you" and we will pass. i imagine that this is how people with disabilities feel, because i KNOW that they are thinking "what the hell is that thing" but they say "good evening" i just laugh.


----------



## Travissg1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Flakey said:


> believe it or not, most people TOTALLY ignore it. ill say "How are you doing tonight" they will respond "oh, good thank you" and we will pass. i imagine that this is how people with disabilities feel, because i KNOW that they are thinking "what the hell is that thing" but they say "good evening" i just laugh.


Maybe they don't want to ask why there is light coming out of the plunger you are carrying around.

That thing is amazing :lolsign:


----------



## metalhed (Apr 8, 2006)

:wow: You're nuts, dude...



....I love it!!! :laughing:


----------



## RoyJ (Apr 8, 2006)

Flakey said:


> believe it or not, most people TOTALLY ignore it. ill say "How are you doing tonight" they will respond "oh, good thank you" and we will pass. i imagine that this is how people with disabilities feel, because i KNOW that they are thinking "what the hell is that thing" but they say "good evening" i just laugh.


 
Hmm, I wonder if you point it right in their face, would they still just say "good evening" ? :naughty:


----------



## dizzy (Apr 8, 2006)

That looks like it could become the next cordless George Foreman grill. You better send for the patent before someone else does.


----------



## Razor (Apr 8, 2006)

Dictionaries sometimes list examples of the word one's looking up in a sentence or illustration. They should start using pictures of this thing to illustrate the word "outrageous".


----------



## Flakey (Apr 8, 2006)

hehe thanks for the words of encouragement guys .... this is what happens when i get bored LOL


----------



## Grox (Apr 8, 2006)

Now that's what I call funny! Great work Flakey! Looks like you have a nice big thrower there. Have you thought about putting a 1185 bulb in there?


----------



## Flakey (Apr 9, 2006)

1185 would be horrifically underdriven by 7 cells, i might have to throw this bad boy on my 100W light though =)


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 9, 2006)

Flakey said:


> 1185 would be horrifically underdriven by 7 cells, i might have to throw this bad boy on my 100W light though =)



Get some of FiveMega's Mag tube extensions and a bunch of 1/2 D cells.  

-LT


----------



## thezman (Apr 9, 2006)

I'll take two eggs, over easy and four strips of bacon please.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 10, 2006)

Put this on your completely overdriven 35w mod driven from the 8c. The problem with that mod before was that the bulb was too big for the reflector, giving more of a flood. Now the problem is fixed!

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## missionaryman (May 9, 2006)

too much exposure to lumens has sent you batty. I love it, you should try it with a 2C & 2 x 18650 for a pocket version.

You really need to try the 35w bulb & take some beamshots that show where the normal reflector unit just doesn't show up anymore


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 9, 2006)

What, no key ring??


----------



## TORCH_BOY (May 10, 2006)

It looks like a bird bath


----------



## chmsam (May 10, 2006)

Needs to be water proofed so it could be used as a real plunger. 

Maybe gold leafed and jeweled so you could open a session of Parliament in England. No, wait! You could open for Parliament Funkadelic -- that would really be something George Clinton would like.


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 13, 2007)

:twothumbs :laughing: awesome,

hey, i have a thor reflector....hmmmm.....


----------



## winston (Sep 14, 2007)

Delvance said:


> Very creative Flakey, and quite cool too. Have you tried to measure the lux on it yet ?



Good idea! Who's the CPFer with that integrating bathroom? :toilet:
-Winston


----------



## Dr.K (Sep 14, 2007)

Bravo, Bravo, you really might be able to unstop a toilet by burning the clog right out of there.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 14, 2007)

Now the important thing..... Will you be making and selling more examples of that fine light?? :huh:


----------

